# League catches up to Robinson's farewell tour



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

"David Robinson is retiring, and the overdue recognition is finally building. On Thursday night, in a moving ceremony, Robinson was honored by the Dallas Mavericks with a heartfelt sermon/sendoff from longtime former teammate Avery Johnson. On Sunday afternoon, NBA commissioner David Stern came to SBC Center to announce that the league is renaming its monthly Community Assist Award in honor of the future Hall of Famer, an award now known as the "David Robinson Plaque." On Tuesday evening, after the Spurs play Milwaukee, the home team will fete No. 50 with some postgame festivities"

Article - http://espn.go.com/nba/columns/stein_marc/1528658.html


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

here's another article on saying goodbye to robinson

http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/spurs/story.cfm?xla=saen&xlb=211&xlc=968685


----------

